# Prescription Drugs & Medicare for Expats



## Codetrader (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi, 

I am American & we are living in Hawaii. My Filipino wife and I are thinking about returning to the Phils. to live full time. I am on Medicare and currently purchase my drugs that way.

I am interested in any and all thoughts concerning how Expats are dealing with their needs for prescription drugs.

Anyone using Medicare and how are you doing that. please?

I have read through the forum and didn't see anything on prescriptions drugs.

What are Americans living in the Philippines doing for drugs if they are not ex-military?

Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Codetrader said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am American & we are living in Hawaii. My Filipino wife and I are thinking about returning to the Phils. to live full time. I am on Medicare and currently purchase my drugs that way.
> 
> ...


Hi Code Trader,

Unfortunately Medicare is not usable outside of the US. The closest place to here where it can be used is Guam. However, most medications are far--far less money here and makes it affordable for most everyone.
Also if your wife is still a Filipino citizen, upon return to the country she can join/re-join Philhealth insurance. That helps pay a good amount on any overnight hospital stay for both of you but still will not cover meds.

A good source of information especially if you are ex military is the VFW Post in Angeles City.


Gene


----------



## Codetrader (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you Gene for your info and reply


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Codetrader said:


> Thank you Gene for your info and reply


You're very welcome. check your post again as I added a link to the Angeles City VFW Post. they have loads of info on their site and are a great help to people when here. 


Gene


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

On your medications, Mercury Drug and Manson Drug are two of the largest chain pharmicies in the country. Perhaps you can locate the meds and prices online also. Just a thought.


Gene


----------



## Codetrader (Aug 11, 2013)

I will do that, thanks. I am not a vet however.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Codetrader said:


> I will do that, thanks. I am not a vet however.


Makes no difference if you're a vet or not--all are welcome. If nothing else, its a good place to visit with other expats and get loads of information or just a good burger or taco etc. They have a library there that you can borrow books and donate any extra that you have also. Pretty fun place and the ONLY place around that has a really good Thanksgiving dinner!


----------

